# Panicking!!



## hyper-Suze (May 23, 2012)

Hi all, 
I am finding the early stages of all this so hard. It is just that as it's not ideal to tell people so early, how on earth am I able to compare with others who have been pregnant if certain things are normal or what not to do/what to do etc...especially as I have not long found out and not had a clinic app with anyone yet. 

So I am 5weeks and I am having continual niggly, dull aching pain in my groin, as if a mild period pain. Can anyone tell me if this is normal as I understand that there is a lot of change happening to my body but should I be concerned? I have no bleeding and the pain is not sharp or severe.

I feel this discomfort moreso at bedtime, unless I am noticing it more due to winding down.

Appreciate any help...ideally with good news that its normal..fingers crossed!!!


----------



## rachelha (May 23, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Hi all,
> I am finding the early stages of all this so hard. It is just that as it's not ideal to tell people so early, how on earth am I able to compare with others who have been pregnant if certain things are normal or what not to do/what to do etc...especially as I have not long found out and not had a clinic app with anyone yet.
> 
> So I am 5weeks and I am having continual niggly, dull aching pain in my groin, as if a mild period pain. Can anyone tell me if this is normal as I understand that there is a lot of change happening to my body but should I be concerned? I have no bleeding and the pain is not sharp or severe.
> ...





From what I can remember that is normal.  Your body will already be changing growing a placenta.  Have you discovered the babycentre website?  There are all sorts of groups on there were you can ask questions etc. before you have told anyone in the real world.  I only managed to last out until after an 8 week scan before I told a few people.


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 23, 2012)

I felt quite crampy (mild/dull) with my first child in the early weeks and know others who have too. Made me very anxious too.  Didn't notice with the second, already been stretched by then - lol. If you have any pain though seek help.
Just a thought, are there any pregnancy forums you could go on to compare notes with others in the early stages ?


----------



## Monkey (May 23, 2012)

Sounds very, very normal to me - stretching pains are a pain, but all part of pregnancy. 

Have you got an appointment to see someone? - I've got to contact my pre-conception team as soon as a positive test, and they'll see me the next Tuesday.


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 23, 2012)

Thanks all for the reassurance, I have only just checked back on here, coz, yep the dull pain has returned! (didn't help that I've just watched Emergency A&E with a pregnant woman losing blood!)

Rachel/Hanmillmum - I have tried to find some decent forums but the only ones I can find are American ones and they talk foreign even in English! I'll have a scour tmoz for the babycentre. The only thing is being Diabetic and pregnant is that horrible, scary statistic of higher miscarriages with diabetes, this seems a good place to air stuff!

Monkey  - I havn't got an appointment, I am on a pump and see a pump consultant but the pregnancy consultant is someone different. The pump one said he'd contact the pregnancy one but still waiting!! Am only 5weeks so I guess there is little they can do in terms of scans etc. I'll email the consultants PA tomorrow to make sure all bases are covered. I am amazed at how fast the turnaround is for you!!! AMAZINGLY FAST! So you contact the PPC not your GP? I wasn't sure whether to go to my GP as well


----------



## Monkey (May 24, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Thanks all for the reassurance, I have only just checked back on here, coz, yep the dull pain has returned! (didn't help that I've just watched Emergency A&E with a pregnant woman losing blood!)
> 
> Rachel/Hanmillmum - I have tried to find some decent forums but the only ones I can find are American ones and they talk foreign even in English! I'll have a scour tmoz for the babycentre. The only thing is being Diabetic and pregnant is that horrible, scary statistic of higher miscarriages with diabetes, this seems a good place to air stuff!
> 
> Monkey  - I havn't got an appointment, I am on a pump and see a pump consultant but the pregnancy consultant is someone different. The pump one said he'd contact the pregnancy one but still waiting!! Am only 5weeks so I guess there is little they can do in terms of scans etc. I'll email the consultants PA tomorrow to make sure all bases are covered. I am amazed at how fast the turnaround is for you!!! AMAZINGLY FAST! So you contact the PPC not your GP? I wasn't sure whether to go to my GP as well



That sounds like a plan - it's fine to be a pain, really! When I was pregnant they managed to lose me in the system so I saaw no-one diabetes related ti ;12weeks, doh.

It's worth finding the nice guidelines for care in diabetics pregnancies - I think they like to scan about 9 weeks, so not too long.

I'd ask your diabetes team about seeing your GP too. TBH, I can't see much point - they might want you to see your community midwife as well as the diabetes one (my community one dealt much more with the normal birth stuff, which I really welcomed) but ask. 

You're doing a great job, really.


----------



## RuthieG (May 24, 2012)

I had a scan at about 6 weeks so it is possible early on, although obviously you just see a slightly pulsating blob, but reassuring all the same.

I have had a few aches and pains and friends of mine who have lost babies early have never said they had aches and pains as an indicator I don't think.

It really does make you unbelievably anxious about everything, this being pregnant lark, so I don't blame you for worrying.

If you are worried about the pregnancy pains, rather than diabetes related issues, why not see your GP? Better than nobody!!


----------



## newbs (May 24, 2012)

Yes, these pains are normal, I had these in both pregnancies and do understand how worrying it is all the same.  I had early scans both times at 7 weeks so if you are concerned at all, go to see your gp as it was my gp who arranged the early scans.  It is reassurance that you need and getting to 12 weeks seems to take forever. 

I told very close family and my boss at 5 weeks, impossible not to tell my boss due to appointments, but found the ivillage pregnancy boards helpful as they are grouped into due dates so going through exactly the same thing (apart from the D!).


----------



## Babysaurus (May 24, 2012)

Mumsnet is brilliant, there are pregnancy boards on there which are full of people who are often very knowledgeable and experienced. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2012)

Hi there

I just wanted to echo what the others have said. Aches and pains are completely normal at this stage, your body is growing and stretching and doing remarkable things! I didn't expect the start of my pregnancy to go so smoothly and myself and my husband always thought our first attempt would be a practice run as I had heard so much about miscarriage. My advice would be to take it one week at a time and I before you know it you will be 4 months pregnant...5 mths, 6 mths etc!

I had a scan at 6 weeks too and I would recommend it for putting your mind at rest. I didn't have to push too hard to get one but I guess it may depend on the hospital.

I found baby centre really good, also there is a really good book called 'Pregnancy and Pre existing diabetes' which you can get on amazon. Although American it is really good, I only got it towards the end of my pregnancy and wish I had it sooner. (and you could always check out my blog!)

Good luck!!


----------

